# Anyone method fishing?



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

If so can you share your mixes for corn bait? Thinking of ordering some method stuff soon.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It's hard to beat a canister of old fashioned oatmeal, a can of creamed corn and a palmful of Kosher/sea salt this time of year. At the very least, this mix gives you a good idea of the consistency to look for.

I use to get fancy and make up complicated mixes, but it isn't really necessary. If you want to switch it up, add some boiled bird seed, fish pellets, tuna, etc.

If you have access to a hand crank meat grinder, run some boiled field corn through it to make mielie bomb, which is also a killer method mix.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been experimenting with panko breading. 7 cups of panko + 1 can of creamed corn + 1 tablespoon (5 ml) of flavoring.


----------



## lil red (Jun 18, 2014)

hi quick question. i normally fish for carp at alum and hoover. average common carp. the posts i see on this forum of the carp at osprey lake are really old... so are the carp still in there? ive been there a few times and it seems that fishing for them may not be the same as alum or hoover... can you give a little insight about the carp there at osprey?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Like stated before your method mix can be as simple or complex as you desire & Carp (generally) are not to particular what they find palatable.

#4 steam rolled oats
#2 cracked corn
1/2 gallon boiling water 
You can doctor this mix with particles & flavor to your liking 

1 loaf of fresh white bred 
1 cup nuts 
Run through blender & fish it around your weight-
molded dough balls or bred punch will compliment this mix

1 gallon floating fish pellets - cover with scalding water in a sealed bucket let pellets absorb liquid & is stiffened up by adding bred crumb if needed
(caution its a Catfish catcher)

Just remember you want method firm enough to hold on the sinker as you cast but to quickly break down exposing your hook bait shortly after touching down on the bottom.
Also as Tim mentioned fresh ground melibomb is a killer bait but will wear you out grinding


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

Buckeye blend is great if you buy a box at a time. 

25 lb box is about 25 bucks. It has some attractants and is a nice blend of different mixes in it. I pour some in a gallon zip lock bag and dump in a can of creamed corn and mix it around. Add some more buckeye blend if its too wet. Works damn good in the summer. I've started flavouring it recently with carp juice flavors and strawberry seems to work great. I haven't tried other flavors yet, but there is a bait shop near me that sells at least 20 of them.


----------

